# preovulatory spotting



## mamsah (Jun 18, 2007)

this cycle on cd 17 i had very tiny spot( orange discharge mixed with sticky clear and stretchy cervical mucous) then the next day(cd18) sticky plug ,then cd 19,20,21 little to moderate clear stretchy cervical mucous,cd23 which today dry to very little stretchy clear cm .
my questions are:
1. if iam not ovulating on cd 17 or cd18 what is the cause of that tiny spot?
2.do you dry after ovulation?
3. what type of CM you have after ovulation?why iam not drying up

thanks


----------



## mamsah (Jun 18, 2007)

forget to mention iam 10 months pp,8 months post weaning due to very low supply


----------

